# prendere e fare qualcosa



## Nino83

Salve a tutti.  

Dopo aver letto un thread sul forum portoghese (nel quale si discute della stessa costruzione grammaticale), ho cercato il significato del verbo "prendere" nel seguente contesto su vari dizionari, Treccani, Hoepli, Sabatini Coletti, ma non ho trovato nulla.  
Sto parlando della seguente costruzione: "prendere e fare qualcosa". 
L'unica spiegazione l'ho trovata sul dizionario inglese-italiano di WR: go and do sth - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference 

"Quando ha sentito che si parlava di quell'argomento, ha preso ed è uscito senza dire niente".  
"Allora prendo e gli dico...", "ad un certo punto prende e se ne va".  

Come si spiega questo uso del verbo "prendere"? 
L'uso è normalissimo quando il verbo regge un complemento oggetto, di solito lo strumento, il mezzo con il quale si svolge l'azione. 
"Prende la macchina e va al cinema", "prende la forchetta ed inizia a mangiare". 

Nei casi senza complemento oggetto, potrebbe trattarsi di "prendere l'iniziativa e fare qualcosa"?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
è una costruzione grammaticale molto comune anche nel mio dialetto (il foggiano). Ogni volta che da bambino mi chiedevo cosa ci fosse da prendere mi sono sempre dato la tua stessa risposta. Armi e bagagli, la palla al balzo, la porta


----------



## lorenzos

Potrebbe forse venire da
|| *Prendere cappello*, adirarsi e abbandonare un luogo in maniera brusca prendere: significato e definizione - Dizionari - La Repubblica
_|| prendere cappello_ indispettirsi, offendersi Dizionario De Mauro - il dizionario della lingua italiana


----------



## francisgranada

Non potrebbe venire da una forma originalmente riflessiva  "prendersi"?

E' solo un'idea, visto che nella mia lingua materna esiste sia p.e. "prende (il suo) cappello e se ne va" che "si prende e se ne va" (nel chiaro senso di _prende se stesso_).

Aggiungo che l'uso di queste due versioni in ungherese corrisponde perfettamente a quello che avete detto voi, cioè quella con _cappello _si usa solo quando uno se ne va (abbandona un luogo), mentre l'altra va be bene in generale (e.g. *_mi prendo e mangio la pizza_, ecc ... )


----------



## Necsus

Io ho l'impressione che si sottintenda più un termine come '(la) decisione', e che venga trasmessa l'idea di qualcosa fatto senza preavviso: "prese e partì".


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, Necsus, anch'io ho l'impressione che il termine sottinteso sia "decisione" o "iniziativa", anche perché l'espressione "Mario prende e dice" non indica il fatto che Mario sia adirato, anzi. Quindi non mi pare che l'espressione "prendere cappello" (che tra l'altro nemmeno conoscevo) sia legata a quella in OP.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Nino, perché dici che "prendere cappello" non c'entra con l'OP?


Nino83 said:


> "Quando ha sentito che si parlava di quell'argomento, ha preso ed è uscito senza dire niente".
> "Allora prendo e gli dico...", "ad un certo punto prende e se ne va".
> Come si spiega questo uso del verbo "prendere"?


Riguardo "Mario prende e dice" può sì essere l'iniziativa, la decisione (ma in genere quando uno fa qualcosa, di solito è perché ha deciso di farlo )... ma anche il coraggio, o soltanto il fiato.
@Francis
In italiano "prendere cappello" è desueto, non ho capito se nella tua lingua il cappello è sottinteso o meno.


----------



## ohbice

Io sarei forse più per "intraprese a fare", "intraprese a dire", che poi non so per quali percorsi e scorciatoie diventa "prendere e fare.
Ciao


----------



## lorenzos

ohbice said:


> Io sarei forse più per "intraprese a fare", "intraprese a dire", che poi non so per quali percorsi e scorciatoie diventa "prendere e fare.


Interessante, però nel dialetto veneto, per "*prese* e andò" abbiamo "el ga *ciapà* e'l xe nda via" ma spesso "el ga *ciapà su* e'l xe nda via" che, per quanto può valere, non vi si conforma. E del resto, anche in italiano abbiamo "prendere su" .
Riguardo "Mario prende e dice", si potrebbe aggiungere che, oltre all'iniziativa, la decisione, il coraggio e il fiato, Mario prende molto semplicemente... la parola.


----------



## Pugnator

Nino83 said:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Dopo aver letto un thread sul forum portoghese (nel quale si discute della stessa costruzione grammaticale), ho cercato il significato del verbo "prendere" nel seguente contesto su vari dizionari, Treccani, Hoepli, Sabatini Coletti, ma non ho trovato nulla.
> Sto parlando della seguente costruzione: "prendere e fare qualcosa".
> L'unica spiegazione l'ho trovata sul dizionario inglese-italiano di WR: go and do sth - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference
> 
> "Quando ha sentito che si parlava di quell'argomento, ha preso ed è uscito senza dire niente".
> "Allora prendo e gli dico...", "ad un certo punto prende e se ne va".
> 
> Come si spiega questo uso del verbo "prendere"?
> L'uso è normalissimo quando il verbo regge un complemento oggetto, di solito lo strumento, il mezzo con il quale si svolge l'azione.
> "Prende la macchina e va al cinema", "prende la forchetta ed inizia a mangiare".
> 
> Nei casi senza complemento oggetto, potrebbe trattarsi di "prendere l'iniziativa e fare qualcosa"?


Quest'uso oltre che nel portoghese è presente anche in lingua napoletana (col verbo "Pigliare" che è il corrispettivo napoletano di "prendere)


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> ...  In italiano "prendere cappello" è desueto, non ho capito se nella tua lingua il cappello è sottinteso o meno.


No, "prendere cappello" (oppure "prendere cappello e andarsene/uscire/ecc ...") è un modo di dire, mentre "prendersi e fare qualcosa"  è un altro  tipo di locuzione. Secondo me si tratta di due cose indipendenti (forse anche nell'italiano).


----------



## Nino83

Pugnator said:


> è presente anche in lingua napoletana (col verbo "Pigliare" che è il corrispettivo napoletano di "prendere)


Idem in siciliano ("pigghiari"), ed è usato anche in spagnolo, ma non in francese. 


lorenzos said:


> Ciao Nino, perché dici che "prendere cappello" non c'entra con l'OP?


Ciao lorenzos. 
Perché, da quanto c'è scritto nei dizionari, significa "essere adirato" e ciò non corrisponde al significato di "prende e dice", "prende e fa" e così via.


----------



## lorenzos

Nino!!! Ma "ha preso ed è uscito senza dire niente" e "ad un certo punto prende e se ne va"?


----------



## Nino83

lorenzos said:


> Ma...


Sì, ma il verbo "prendere" si usa anche in situazioni in cui non si è seccati o arrabbiati.  
"Prende e ride", "prende e racconta una barzelletta", "prende e comincia a bere" e così via.


----------



## lorenzos

Non credo che uno prenda sempre la stessa cosa, chiaramente non prende il cappello per raccontare un barzelletta, ma se va via forse sì (specie se fa freddo).


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Non credo che uno prenda sempre la stessa cosa, chiaramente non prende il cappello per raccontare un barzelletta, ma se va via forse sì (specie se fa freddo).


Ciao Lorenzos. Personalmente sono d'accordo con Nino. Cioè "prendere cappello", benché usato in senso figurato, corrisponde a una situazione concreta e ben tipica nel passato: prima di andarsene, uno automaticamente prese il suo cappello e lo mise sulla testa (una volta il classico cappelo faceva parte del vestito maschile, anche se non faceva freddo ...).  Un'altra cosa è "prendere *e* fare qualcosa" ...


----------



## lorenzos

Mi par di capire che per te, e non solo, quando uno "prende" e fa qualcosa (raccontare barzellette, partire in macchina, andarsene adirato...)... prende sempre la stessa cosa, e si tratta di capire quale.
A mio parere, invece, potrebbe trattarsi della stessa locuzione usata in riferimento a cose, sottintese, diverse e di alcune delle quali si è persa memoria.
- Mi incuriosisce, nella tua lingua, il "prendere sé stesso": ha qualcosa a che fare con il "raccogliere sé stessi" (raccogliersi in preghiera, in meditazione, concentrarsi...)?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Nino,





Nino83 said:


> 1) "Quando ha sentito che si parlava di quell'argomento, ha preso ed è uscito senza dire niente".
> 2) "Allora prendo e gli dico...", 3) "ad un certo punto prende e se ne va".
> 
> Come si spiega questo uso del verbo "prendere"?
> [...]


 Secondo me, per 1) e 3) siamo al cospetto di un intransitivo con valore impersonale per esprimere stupore di fronte al contegno altrui. 
Per la 2), invece, ritengo che le costruzioni corrette siano le seguenti:
«Allora prendo la parola e gli dico...», con oggetto sottinteso; oppure, «Allora prendo a dirgli...», con verbo + a + infinito, classica per intendere "incominciare, iniziare a fare qualcosa"



Nino83 said:


> Nei casi senza complemento oggetto, potrebbe trattarsi di "prendere l'iniziativa e fare qualcosa"?


 Come ho suddetto anche, però ho come l'impressione che il piú delle volte questa struttura tralasci volontariamente l'oggetto "il toro per le corna", ossia affrontare con decisione la situazione o la persona.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> per 1) e 3) siamo al cospetto di un intransitivo con valore impersonale


Ciao, dragon
D'accordo sul valore intransitivo (secondo me assomiglia semanticamente a 'decidersi'), ma perché dici ''con valore impersonale''? In che senso?


----------



## Nino83

Inoltre a me sembrano tutte corrette, anche la 2), visto che questa costruzione è normale in più lingue romanze (portoghese, spagnolo, napoletano, siciliano, e probabilmente anche in molte altre lingue regionali in Italia).


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> ... Mi incuriosisce, nella tua lingua, il "prendere sé stesso": ha qualcosa a che fare con il "raccogliere sé stessi" (raccogliersi in preghiera, in meditazione, concentrarsi...)?


Secondo me un po' sì, ma senza che significhi "preparasi" (o qualcosa del genere, sottolinea piuttosto la prontezza e  immediatezza). Comunque, si tratta di una simile struttura anche se con verbi diversi.

A proposito, su internet ho trovato qualche esempio col pronome riflessivo anche in italiano, p.e.   "Senza dire una parola, si prese e se ne andò." qui.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Ciao, dragon
> D'accordo sul valore intransitivo (secondo me assomiglia semanticamente a 'decidersi'), ma perché dici ''con valore impersonale''? In che senso?


 Ciao Bearded,
perché il soggetto della frase è il ricevente l'azione del verbo e non l'esecutore, i.e., nei casi come quelli sopracitati, il verbo «prendere» è subíto dal soggetto, si riversa su esso (non è il soggetto che “prende” qualcosa ma qualcosa “prende” il soggetto), dal fattore scatenante il compiersi dell'azione successiva.
Ragion per cui il soggetto del verbo è “qualcosa” che non è specificato, ossia è senza persona, quindi impersonale. E.g. (rispondendo anche a Francis al #4) non può venire da una forma originalmente «riflessiva» "prendersi":
"Quando [lui] ha sentito che si parlava di quell'argomento, [lui] ha preso [sé stesso] ed [lui] è uscito senza dire niente", semmai «passiva» che in forma attiva acquisisce valore impersonale:
"Quando [lui] ha sentito che si parlava di quell'argomento, [il parlare di quell'argomento (o «l'argomento» in sé)] ha preso [lui] ed [lui] è uscito senza dire niente" = «qualcosa lo ha preso al punto da farlo uscire senza dire niente».



Nino83 said:


> Inoltre a me sembrano tutte corrette, anche la 2), visto che questa costruzione è normale in più lingue romanze (portoghese, spagnolo, napoletano, siciliano, e probabilmente anche in molte altre lingue regionali in Italia).


 Ciao Nino!
Mmmh... forse non ho usato il termine piú azzeccato: al posto di "corrette", avrei dovuto scrivere "complete".
Comunque non ho affermato che la 2) sia sbagliata, però, ora che ci penso, credo sia una costruzione di registro colloquiale, mai la userei formalmente. Non so se per te si lo stesso.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Quando [lui] ha sentito che si parlava di quell'argomento, [il parlare di quell'argomento (o «l'argomento» in sé)] ha preso [lui] ed [lui] è uscito senza dire niente" = «qualcosa lo ha preso al punto da farlo uscire senza dire niente


Francamente, dragon, debbo dirti che trovo la tua interpretazione alquanto strana.  Per me in questa frase il soggetto di 'ha preso' è sempre lui, ed è sempre lui che è uscito.  Io quel 'qualcosa' che 'lo ha preso' e 'fatto uscire', proprio non ce lo sento.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Per me in questa frase il soggetto di 'ha preso' è sempre lui





dragonseven said:


> credo sia una costruzione di registro colloquiale


Certo, colloquiale, come le altre due, d'altronde.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ...  Io quel 'qualcosa' che 'lo ha preso' e 'fatto uscire', proprio non ce lo sento.


Neanch'io (incluso nelle versioni in atre lingue).

Mi viene in mente un' altra possibilità/ipotesi: all'inizio questa costruzione si usava solo in casi limitati in cui l'oggeto del verbo _prendere _era chiaro, cioè coincideva con quello del verbo che segue _dopo _"prendo e", per esempio: "prendo e bevo il caffè" (= prendo il caffè e lo bevo), "prendo è mangio la pizza", ecc ...  Poi, grazie all'uso frequente (e colloquiale), questo _prendere e_ si è "generalizzato"   ...


----------



## Nino83

La cosa interessante è che sia il verbo _prendere_ che _arrivare_ reggono questa costruzione, "prende/arriva e fa...", e questo accade in più lingue romanze, quindi doveva essere comune questa costruzione già in latino volgare.


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> La cosa interessante è che sia il verbo _prendere_ che _arrivare_ reggono questa costruzione, "prende/arriva e fa...", e questo accade in più lingue romanze, quindi doveva essere comune questa costruzione già in latino volgare.


Sì, ma la propria costruzione non mi pare tanto "eccezionale", infine il verbo _arrivare _è intransitivo quindi "arriva e fa ..."  è grammaticalmente ok (che non è il caso del verbo _prendere - _per cui la tua domanda iniziale, suppongo ...).


----------



## Nino83

Si, certo. Quel che intendevo dire è che il verbo "arrivare", in queste frasi, non indica che la persona è arrivata.
E' vero che la costruzione col verbo _prendere_ è un po' più "strana".


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> Quel che intendevo dire è che il verbo "arrivare", in queste frasi, non indica che la persona è arrivata.


Sì, da un tal punto di vista, una certa somiglianza c'è .


----------



## frugnaglio

Ciao a tutti.
(Repliche in ordine sparso)


bearded man said:


> Francamente, dragon, debbo dirti che trovo la tua interpretazione alquanto strana.


Anch'io. E mi sembra che le tre frasi abbiano la stessa struttura, ovvero il soggetto di _prendere_ è anche il soggetto dell'altro verbo, come dimostra il fatto che si possono volgere al plurale: “ad un certo punto prende e se ne va” -> “ad un certo punto prendono e se ne vanno”. Secondo te, dragon, si dovrebbe dire “ad un certo punto [una forza misteriosa] *prende* [loro] e se ne vanno”? 


Nino83 said:


> Quel che intendevo dire è che il verbo "arrivare", in queste frasi, non indica che la persona è arrivata.


Questa mi è nuova! Mi puoi fare qualche esempio?


francisgranada said:


> A proposito, su internet ho trovato qualche esempio col pronome riflessivo anche in italiano, p.e.   "Senza dire una parola, si prese e se ne andò." qui.


Basta scorrere quella pagina per un minuto per trovare altre stranezze, “nel cotto di maglia” invece che “nella cotta”, “questi maledetti” (“quei maledetti” suona molto più naturale), “il sole si volgeva verso i tetti a ovest” (si volgeva?) e molte altri dettagli che mi fanno pensare che il traduttore sia straniero.


----------



## dragonseven

Sí, credo abbiate ragione, scusatemi! 
Dopo aver controllato sul dizionario mi son reso conto che ho dato l'accezione sbagliata. Questa viene riferita a espressioni particolari del tipo «Che ti prende?», «Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa gli è/ha preso».
A questo punto dubito anche dell' “intransitività”.


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> il fatto che si possono volgere al plurale


Per dimostrare che non c'è nulla di impersonale, non occorre neppure volgere il verbo al plurale:_ 
Adesso prendo (su) e me ne vado!_
Il soggetto sono sempre io, non c'è niente che mi 'prende'.
Circa il significato di 'prendo', io sarei incerto tra quello di ''prendo la mia decisione'' e quello di ''prendo le mie cose/raccolgo le mie forze'' (con una propensione per quest'ultimo significato - specialmente pensando alla versione ''prendo su'' = raccolgo).

EDIT: in parte superato dalla risposta di dragon al no. 31.


----------



## Nino83

frugnaglio said:


> Questa mi è nuova! Mi puoi fare qualche esempio?


"Ieri sera eravamo al pub. Eravamo io, Francesco, Nicola e Dario. Stavamo parlando della partita dell'altro ieri, quando *arriva* Nicola e dice: 'si ragazzi, c'avete ragione, però la squadra X ha giocato proprio male'". 
In questo contesto Nicola è seduto al pub, non arriva da un altro luogo.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> non arriva da un altro luogo.


Quindi intendi ''arriva/entra nel discorso'': capisco bene?  Se è così, qui nel Nord si direbbe ''quand'ecco che _salta su_ Nicola e dice...''


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Quindi intendi ''arriva/entra nel discorso'': capisco bene?


Sì, esatto, proprio così.


----------



## olaszinho

bearded man said:


> Quindi intendi ''arriva/entra nel discorso'': capisco bene? Se è così, qui nel Nord si direbbe ''quand'ecco che _salta su_ Nicola e dice...



Neppure dalle mie parti. Oserei dire che non mi sembra italiano standard....

Ripensandoci però, c'è un'espressione idiomatica dalle mie parti che recita più o meno così:
Si sta parlando di qualcosa e qualcuno interviene, dicendo qualcosa di esagerato o non pertinente, e gli altri potrebbero rispondere: "eh sì, arriva lui".


----------

